# Ok I am hooked



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

in this. These are my last two Christmas gifts. I admit trying to learn and rushing through these wasn't a good combination but they will get better knives down the road. Now I have time to spend twice as long (ahhhhhh) and make sure there are no mess ups. I spent an hour this morning or longer cleaning one up Scott treated for me. The next one will be way better than all of these but anyway here are my last two Christmas present 
These are 1075/1080 steel 
Heat treated by @NYWoodturner 
Handles are some type of rosewood and spalted butch from Scott

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2015)

Spalted Butch.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2015)

I like em...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2015)

When you switch to stainless steel, make sure to wrap em in foil. Bytheway, nice Christmas present. Keep em coming


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like you still have all your fingers .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Spalted Butch.


Birch JACK.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Molokai said:


> When you switch to stainless steel, make sure to wrap em in foil. Bytheway, nice Christmas present. Keep em coming


Thanks. Wrap them in foil when and where and why


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Molokai said:


> When you switch to stainless steel, make sure to wrap em in foil. Bytheway, nice Christmas present. Keep em coming


I should have never bought a knife from you. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I should have never bought a knife from you. Lol


I agree, now I have competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Molokai said:


> I agree, now I have competition.


Competition if you start turning hair sticks maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice work Tony. The problem I see is we are no longer able to tease you about the quality of your knives. I bet we can find something else though. 

BTW Tony, how many Men's Hair Club gift certificates do you get every year? Would you rather have a tie this year?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice work Tony. The problem I see is we are no longer able to tease you about the quality of your knives. I bet we can find something else though.
> 
> BTW Tony, how many Men's Hair Club gift certificates do you get every year? Would you rather have a tie this year?


I wonder if I can get somebody over there to cut your internet off for a while

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Thanks. Wrap them in foil when and where and why



You wrap your nails with cotton swabs soaked in acetone and then tin foil. It takes off the nail polish....I know how you like to change colors weekly.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You wrap your nails with cotton swabs and then tin foil. It takes off the nail polish....I know how you like to change colors weekly.


Ain't nobody twisted your light bulb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2015)

I like to keep it half way twisted. There's no on/off switch, so just a few turns and it's lit. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 10, 2015)

That spalted birch is awesome! Each knife seems like you're making improvements too so you're going in the right direction. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 10, 2015)

I really like the one with the spalted butch. I thought it was beech. They are looking good Tony.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> I really like the one with the spalted butch. I thought it was beech. They are looking good Tony.


Well it is birch. Lol


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 10, 2015)

Molokai said:


> When you switch to stainless steel, make sure to wrap em in foil. Bytheway, nice Christmas present. Keep em coming


What and why do ya wrap in stainless....?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> What and why do ya wrap in stainless....?


You wrap them in steel foil during heat treat to reduce exposure to oxygen. This minimizes the decarbonization of the steel. The "scale" that is left can sometimes be so difficult to clean off that you actually alter the grind on your blade to get completely clean. It can sometimes take as long to clean up after heat treat as it does to do the initial grind.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2015)

Good looking knives Tony. From those two pics it looks like your steel finish is much better. The secondary bevel on both looks quite nice as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You wrap them in steel foil during heat treat to reduce exposure to oxygen. This minimizes the decarbonization of the steel. The "scale" that is left can sometimes be so difficult to clean off that you actually alter the grind on your blade to get completely clean. It can sometimes take as long to clean up after heat treat as it does to do the initial grind.


If you ever heat treat stainless with out it, you want do it again! Huh Scott. Even a leak in your foil envelope can cause a problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You wrap them in steel foil during heat treat to reduce exposure to oxygen. This minimizes the decarbonization of the steel. The "scale" that is left can sometimes be so difficult to clean off that you actually alter the grind on your blade to get completely clean. It can sometimes take as long to clean up after heat treat as it does to do the initial grind.


You must have wrapped these. Scale comes if easy. Oh. Your box for of wood is sitting in my car. Lol I haven't forgot you


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good looking knives Tony. From those two pics it looks like your steel finish is much better. The secondary bevel on both looks quite nice as well.


Secondary bevel is much better


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2015)

You said these are 1095 or something, so they are ht in oil. Without foil. 
Stainless is usually ht between two AL plates.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

Molokai said:


> You said these are 1095 or something, so they are ht in oil. Without foil.
> Stainless is usually ht between two AL plates.


Ahhhhhhhhh yeah 1075/1080. Scott did them for me so insider know. Not ready for stainless yet I don't think. Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes - These were quenched in oil. I do wrap all of my stainless. I only made that mistake once.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 11, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> You wrap them in steel foil during heat treat to reduce exposure to oxygen. This minimizes the decarbonization of the steel. The "scale" that is left can sometimes be so difficult to clean off that you actually alter the grind on your blade to get completely clean. It can sometimes take as long to clean up after heat treat as it does to do the initial grind.


Hmmm interesting.......many years ago when I was in my apprenticeship at the Timken Roller Bearing co. They would use ng as a carberization process during heat treat but when we did our say goverment jobs......never seen that done......remember coating things with borax and send 'n through .......what type of steel are you using on the knifes.
Thanks for the reply this is interesting!


----------



## Strider (Dec 11, 2015)

Love the comments haha! Bastards! :D
Nice knives!
You can buy a silicone spray for HT, or you can buy foil. Or a whole vacuum heat treatment module, or nitrogen rich module :D And you can just grind some coal, make lots of dust your wife will kill you fore, and then place a knife in it while HT-ing. It'll add a few rockwells and a bit of atoms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

